# DECA Adapters available online



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks like DECA Adapters are available at Solid Signal for DIY folks.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...DECA--(DECA1MR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

$40. Not too crazy.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> $40. Not too crazy.


Yeah, plus $18.89 for the 21V PI.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Sweet. SS always has things for 3x the price as ebay so when the $13 ones hit ebay it's gonna be double sweet that you can DIY


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh good .. Glad to see this happen. I thought that it might but didn't know for sure if there would be licensing issues or not. The pricing seems to be about on par with what I would have expected as well, so this is good.

You would only need the power inserter for broadband use. Also will need some Band Stop Filters for the HR20-100s or non-DECA receivers:
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...p-Filter-(BSFR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Suddenly the $150 from DIRECTV looks to be worth it.


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

Sorry if this has been discussed before. Does the SWM/DECA upgrade from DirecTV result in a contract extension? If it does, this would be a decent alternative route for me.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

heaphus said:


> Sorry if this has been discussed before. Does the SWM/DECA upgrade from DirecTV result in a contract extension? If it does, this would be a decent alternative route for me.


My understanding is if any receivers don't need to be replaced then there is no contract extension if it's just a SWiM and DECA adapters.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> Yeah, plus $18.89 for the 21V PI.


and how ever many band stop filters you'd need:

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=BSFR01&d=DIRECTV-Band-Stop-Filter-(BSFR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=

Edit: oops...Doug already pointed this out...


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

tfederov said:


> Suddenly the $150 from DIRECTV looks to be worth it.


It depends on how many adapters, splitters, etc., you need and if you already have SWM. I only need one DECA, so $40 is a pretty good deal (and shipping is free). For comparison, I paid $148 for two MoCA adapters. I don't currently have any bandstop filters with my H24 and HR24, so I figured I would wait and see if there are any new issues before purchasing them.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

tfederov said:


> Suddenly the $150 from DIRECTV looks to be worth it.


It's not all that *sudden*...

One of the Mods has been indicating this for some time already...


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Both mentions of the Band Stop Filter mention HR20-100. Is it specific only to the -100 or does it include all HR2x-xxx aside from the HR24?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> It's not all that *sudden*...


I think the "sudden" part is the realization of the actual costs involved in a DIY solution.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

MikeW said:


> I think the "sudden" part is the realization of the actual costs involved in a DIY solution.


Perhaps...but the package that has been talked about here for many weeks already seemed like a pretty good deal to get a household of HD DVR and HD receiver network connectivity via SWiM and DECA, not to mention potential upgrades.

A good value is always in the eye of the beholder of course.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> It depends on how many adapters, splitters, etc., you need and if you already have SWM. I only need one DECA, so $40 is a pretty good deal (and shipping is free). For comparison, I paid $148 for two MoCA adapters. I don't currently have any bandstop filters with my H24 and HR24, so I figured I would wait and see if there are any new issues before purchasing them.


Don't forget that power inserter if you are using it for broadband .. If it's for a receiver only, then of course you won't need one.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

MikeW said:


> Both mentions of the Band Stop Filter mention HR20-100. Is it specific only to the -100 or does it include all HR2x-xxx aside from the HR24?


The number of bandstop filter for receivers depends on:
any receiver without a DECA,
The HR20-100, since the DECA requires a special setup with a splitter to power the DECA off the SAT #2.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Glad a thread I started earlier has turned out to not be true.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Perhaps...but the package that has been talked about here for many weeks already seemed like a pretty good deal to get a household of HD DVR and HD receiver network connectivity via SWiM and DECA, not to mention potential upgrades.
> 
> A good value is always in the eye of the beholder of course.


(5) HR2x DECA adapters x $40 = $200
(1) SWM16 x $349 = $349
(1) PI x $18.89 = $18.89

I'm up to already $560 for a DIY project if I go through Solid Signal.


----------



## cnmurray8 (Jun 19, 2008)

So I already have SWM with 3 receivers. MRV working via power line with internet ondemand. 2 HR21's and 1 R22. So to upgrade my MRV to DECA I would need 4 DECA adapters 1 for each receiver and 1 for my router with a P21 power inserter? I would not need the stop band filter since all receivers are compatable?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cnmurray8 said:


> So I already have SWM with 3 receivers. MRV working via power line with internet ondemand. 2 HR21's and 1 R22. So to upgrade my MRV to DECA I would need 4 DECA adapters 1 for each receiver and 1 for my router with a P21 power inserter? I would not need the stop band filter since all receivers are compatable?


You would only need one bandstop filter for your older SWM.


----------



## cnmurray8 (Jun 19, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> You would only need one bandstop filter for your older SWM.


Thank you so 4 deca adapters and 1 band stop filter. I already have an extra P21.

about $165.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cnmurray8 said:


> Thank you so 4 deca adapters and 1 band stop filter. I already have an extra P21.
> 
> about $165.


You're right at the break even point of the DirecTV upgrade:
$99 + $49 service call, for everything with no commitment extension.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

cnmurray8 said:


> Thank you so 4 deca adapters and 1 band stop filter. I already have an extra P21.
> 
> about $165.


$148 (or less) with DIRECTV and they set it up for you ...


----------



## cnmurray8 (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your help. I have always done all of my own installs it is kind of a hobby. So I will wait and make sure that Directv will allow MRV to be activated without a truck roll then I may do it myself.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> You're right at the break even point of the DirecTV upgrade:
> *$99 + $49 service call, for everything with no commitment extension.*


Sorry if this has been officially noted earlier and I'm not up to date but is it confirmed that the DirecTV MRV upgrade offer for $148.00 does not involve a recommitment?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> The number of bandstop filter for receivers depends on:
> any receiver without a DECA,
> The HR20-100, since the DECA requires a special setup with a splitter to power the DECA off the SAT #2.


So if we already have DECA, from the trials, and we throw a filter on output 2 could we then start using output 2 on the SWM8 as part of the same DECA Cloud as output 1?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Sorry if this has been officially noted earlier and I'm not up to date but is it confirmed that the DirecTV MRV upgrade offer for $148.00 does not involve a recommitment?


From those running the program:
Swapping out a receiver [to be compatible with SWiM] will trigger the commitment.
If no receivers need to be swapped, there is no commitment related to DECA/MRV upgrade.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> The number of bandstop filter for receivers depends on:
> any receiver without a DECA,
> *The HR20-100, since the DECA requires a special setup with a splitter to power the DECA off the SAT #2.*


VOS I thought you posted on another thread earlier with illustration that the HR20-100 really does not require a DECA filter, but was only needed because of the official DirecTV installers' "dumb idea" (your words at the time) hookup method for it?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> So if we already have DECA, from the trials, and we throw a filter on output 2 could we then start using output 2 on the SWM8 as part of the same DECA Cloud as output 1?



Not quite sure what your question is "but" if you use a bandstop filter for/on the SWM8, then any cloud connected to the filter, stops at the filter.
SWM8's with the green stickers, don't need bandstop filters [they've been included internally] and both SWM outputs share the DECA cloud.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Not quite sure what your question is "but" if you use a bandstop filter for/on the SWM8, then any cloud connected to the filter, stops at the filter.
> SWM8's with the green stickers, don't need bandstop filters [they've been included internally] and both SWM outputs share the DECA cloud.


I'm basically trying to figure out what it would take to get output 2 on an SWM 8, without a green sticker, to work with the DECA if output 1 already has a bandstop filter on it that then goes to 3 DECA units. Is it as simple as putting a bandstop filter on output 2 like there is on output 1? I know I can put a bandstop filter right at the SWM then a splitter to basically have 2 outputs, negating SWM #2, but I'd rather not do that if it is possible.

And then it would be nice if we could figure out how to bridge the cloud across 2 SWM 8's. :lol:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> VOS I thought you posted on another thread earlier with illustration that the HR20-100 really does not require a DECA filter, but was only needed because of the official DirecTV installers' "dumb idea" (your words at the time) hookup method for it?


Well..... 
DirecTV have changed [revised] their layout for the HR20-100.
I might even expect this to happen again as I'm not sure:


why their first setup didn't work
what makes their second setup work any different
that there isn't another problem with "some" HR20-100s, where the issues that they're having is really related to the SAT signal coming in both SAT inputs and these are combining within the receiver to cause the problems they are having.
If this worked "as it should", then no filter should be needed if the splitter was between the SAT inputs and the DECA, since this mimics all other DECA installs for other receivers. DirecTV wasn't able to turn on the DC for SAT 1 on the HR20-100, when in SWiM mode, like they've been able to do with all the other receivers.
This means SAT #2, which they did get DC out, needs to be used to power the DECA.
Since SAT 1 & 2 combine internally to feed the two tuners, "there could be" a problem where both SAT inputs also combine, but this wouldn't be known/an issue until using #2 to power the DECA.
Not all -100s have had this problem and during the test group phase, we didn't even have filters for them.
Now they seem to be chasing a problem out of the field that some installers are resolving by swapping out the -100.


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

Geez, I am gone from the boards for 3 hours and this happens, :grin:

Good news all around. Remember we have to remind people that these things could fry and egg they're so toasty hot!

Looking forward to getting a few more of these, when I need them (in the near future) and that SWM 16!!!!! Can't wait. Now what to get, Plasma, LCD, LED, Front projector! Thanks guys!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I'm basically trying to figure out what it would take to get output 2 on an SWM 8, without a green sticker, to work with the DECA if output 1 already has a bandstop filter on it that then goes to 3 DECA units. Is it as simple as putting a bandstop filter on output 2 like there is on output 1? I know I can put a bandstop filter right at the SWM then a splitter to basically have 2 outputs, negating SWM #2, but I'd rather not do that if it is possible.
> 
> And then it would be nice if we could figure out how to bridge the cloud across 2 SWM 8's. :lol:


Maybe understanding:
The bandstop on the SWiM, it ti stop the high level DECA signal from interacting with the SWiM.
Unless this filter is moved closer to the SWiM [internally] to the point that it's before the internal 2-way splitter that feeds outputs 1 & 2, the filter will stop the cloud.
The green sticker units have had this change. Unless you want to do some major surgery on your SWM8, you're SOL.
In your case, the SWiM-16 is what you want/need.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> Maybe understanding:
> The bandstop on the SWiM, it ti stop the high level DECA signal from interacting with the SWiM.
> Unless this filter is moved closer to the SWiM [internally] to the point that it's before the internal 2-way splitter that feeds outputs 1 & 2, the filter will stop the cloud.
> The green sticker units have had this change. Unless you want to do some major surgery on your SWM8, you're SOL.
> In your case, the SWiM-16 is what you want/need.


That's what I figured.

Yeah, I know I need a SWM 16 but being unemployed doesn't allow for a $200+ multiswitch at this time. 

I'll go with the "Output 1 > Filter > Splitter" method for now and just use Ethernet for the units on my second SWM 8.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> That's what I figured.
> 
> Yeah, I know I need a SWM 16 but being unemployed doesn't allow for a $200+ multiswitch at this time.
> 
> I'll go with the "Output 1 > Filter > Splitter" method for now and just use Ethernet for the units on my second SWM 8.


The only other option would be to go with "no filter" and then see if you had any problems with your SAT signals. During testing we ran these without filters and "I didn't see any problems".


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> And then it would be nice if we could figure out how to bridge the cloud across 2 SWM 8's. :lol:


You can now purchase DECA dongles on solidsignal. If your DECA network (on your first SWM8) is also tied into your ethernet network you could purchase a single DECA dongle and "tie in" the second SWM8. There are actually a few different scenarios that will work, but I'm not sure what equipment you currently have and what you're ultimately looking to do.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> The only other option would be to go with "no filter" and then see if you had any problems with your SAT signals. During testing we ran these without filters and "I didn't see any problems".


I remember you doing that during testing. I may give that a shot tomorrow.

It's not a huge deal really but I ran coax to my "office" today and fed it using output 2 on the SWM 8 that has DECA on output 1 and was hoping to move the DECA unit hooked into my network switch, in the Living Room, into my Office so it could be hooked directly into an output on my router. [Yeah, I know it won't make a difference but it will "tidy up" my wiring in the Living Room]


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> You can now purchase DECA dongles on solidsignal. If your DECA network (on your first SWM8) is also tied into your ethernet network you could purchase a single DECA dongle and "tie in" the second SWM8. There are actually a few different scenarios that will work, but I'm not sure what equipment you currently have and what you're ultimately looking to do.


Yeah, I'm aware of that method since I was one of the lucky few that got to test DECA. That however would require a DECA module just for the other SWM 8 to hook into my network. I was just wondering if the Genius, VOS, knew of a way to bridge DECA across 2 SWM 8's.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Yeah, I'm aware of that method since I was one of the lucky few that got to test DECA. That however would require a DECA module just for the other SWM 8 to hook into my network. I was just wondering if the Genius, VOS, knew of a way to bridge DECA across 2 SWM 8's.


read your PM


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> I'm basically trying to figure out what it would take to get output 2 on an SWM 8, without a green sticker, to work with the DECA if output 1 already has a bandstop filter on it that then goes to 3 DECA units. Is it as simple as putting a bandstop filter on output 2 like there is on output 1? I know I can put a bandstop filter right at the SWM then a splitter to basically have 2 outputs, negating SWM #2, but I'd rather not do that if it is possible.
> 
> And then it would be nice if we could figure out how to bridge the cloud across 2 SWM 8's. :lol:


I have a SWM5 (with no green sticker nor a bandstop filter) and DECA networking works fine between the SWM 1 and SWM 2 ports (filters were not supplied as part of the H24/HR24 field test). If I added a filter I would have to use a splitter to feed the two rooms, which I was prepared to do but if it ain't broke, I see no reason to fix it (plus filters weren't available to order until now).

I ordered a DECA from Solid Signal today so I can move my HR21 back to the bedroom in place of the H24. I have my H24 there now and MRV is working fine, but I miss the ability to pause and rewind live programs.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

RunnerFL said:


> Yeah, I'm aware of that method since I was one of the lucky few that got to test DECA. That however would require a DECA module just for the other SWM 8 to hook into my network. I was just wondering if the Genius, VOS, knew of a way to bridge DECA across 2 SWM 8's.


It looks like VOS has a way, maybe he can share with the class . I suppose you could construct a bandpass filter that would pass only the DECA frequencies (between SWM8's) but I don't know if anything is in the works on such a part. Besides that, I can't think of another way besides bridging to a DECA dongle on the second SWM8...


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

veryoldschool said:


> read your PM


Got it... I PM'd back with a question. Based on your answer to that I may be able to try it out as soon as tomorrow.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> I have a SWM5 (with no green sticker nor a bandstop filter) and DECA networking works fine between the SWM 1 and SWM 2 ports (filters were not supplied as part of the H24/HR24 field test).


I just pulled the filter on mine and it's working. The funny thing is now the c.link light on all the DECA adapters is out when normally the light is solid. :lol:


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

dsw2112 said:


> It looks like VOS has a way, maybe he can share with the class .


If it works I'll let VOS know and he can decide whether or not to share with the class since it's his idea.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

webby_s said:


> Good news all around. Remember we have to remind people that these things could fry and egg they're so toasty hot!


Are they all hot? How about the PIs?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Are they all hot? How about the PIs?


The DECA I have connected to my router is slightly warm. The PI is cool.

OTOH, when I had my bedroom receiver networked with MoCA (over the OTA cable), it got so warm that the plastic case deformed (later it failed altogether).


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

sigma1914 said:


> Are they all hot? How about the PIs?


Yes I think they do get pretty "warm". You can't hold on to them for too long but I guess that's my hands being babied by working in a hospital for that last 10 years (always washing, but I welded for 5 years before that, go figure)

The PI's are cool.

[meant to say fry _an_ egg]


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

webby_s said:


> Yes I think they do get pretty "warm". You can't hold on to them for too long but I guess that's my hands being babied by working in a hospital for that last 10 years (always washing, but I welded for 5 years before that, go figure)
> 
> The PI's are cool.
> 
> [meant to say fry _an_ egg]


Wuss

I just checked my DECA [again] and the unit is barely warm, while the metal connector [coax] is slightly warmer. I think I stop drinking my coffee when it's only this warm. :lol:


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> Wuss
> 
> I just checked my DECA [again] and the unit is barely warm, while the metal connector [coax] is slightly warmer. I think I stop drinking my coffee when it's only this warm. :lol:


I deserve that! :grin:

I just remember a few of us had thought them to be pretty warm. I haven't check them lately, they work so flawlessly!

But I'll make a note it when I go to bed tonight.


----------



## uwhumpty (Oct 22, 2007)

Since it appears that the DECA adapter that SolidSignal has up does not come with a power supply, at least it doesn't list it, where would you go about getting a power supply? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

uwhumpty said:


> Since it appears that the DECA adapter that SolidSignal has up does not come with a power supply, at least it doesn't list it, where would you go about getting a power supply? Thanks in advance.


You can use the 21 volt PI they carry.


----------



## uwhumpty (Oct 22, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> You can use the 21 volt PI they carry.


Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

uwhumpty said:


> Since it appears that the DECA adapter that SolidSignal has up does not come with a power supply, at least it doesn't list it, where would you go about getting a power supply? Thanks in advance.


The PI for the DECA/router that DirecTV now offers isn't this one, "but" this is what we used during testing:
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...c=Multiswitch Power Supplies&sku=874409000844


----------



## aandjw (Nov 30, 2005)

OK - help!

Current:
SwimLine Dish - connected to 8-way splitter (in garage) installed by D a while ago. Coax from splitter to PI mounted on the wall in the garage (3 feet). Coax runs from splitter to HR20-700 (living room), HR21-200 with 1TB external drive (bedroom). Not using any other receivers right now. In addition, on the wall in the garage is a ethernet switch that connects to the cat-5 runs throughout the house (and uplinks to the router/DSL modem).

If I understand this right, I need:

3-DECA units (1 for each receiver, 1 for the ethernet switch in the garage), plus one more PI for the DECA in the garage (and a short cat-5 cable from that DECA to the switch). MRV and VOD accomplished? Granted, need FIOS to really make VOD fly - but that's another hurdle with Verizon!

$40 X 3 and $19? So $139? Just not really in favor of a truck run from D - really not necessary for this.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Sounds like you got it correct there. Might need a bandstop filter. They sent me one, but never tried without it. It goes between the splitter and the LNB.


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

I currently have two HR21-100's with an SWM8 and an SWS4. Everything was purchased/installed in August 2008. Am I missing anything that I would need in order to do it myself?

1) 3 DECAs (1 for each HR21, 1 for internet) [DECA1MR01] (3x$39.99=$119.97)
2) 1 21V power inserter for internet [PI-21] ($18.89+$4.95 shipping)
3) 1 band stop filter for the SWM8 [BSFR01] ($3.99)
Total: $147.80

Will I need to replace the SWS4 with one of the MRV SWS4's?

Looks like if I don't need a new SWS, then I am at exactly the break even point for paying DIRECTV to do it. I am hoping I can get them to give me a discount since I bought the SWM8 myself and if I had waited, I would get it included in the install now.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

paragon said:


> I currently have two HR21-100's with an SWM8 and an SWS4. Everything was purchased/installed in August 2008. Am I missing anything that I would need in order to do it myself?
> 
> 1) 3 DECAs (1 for each HR21, 1 for internet) [DECA1MR01] (3x$39.99=$119.97)
> 2) 1 21V power inserter for internet [PI-21] ($18.89+$4.95 shipping)
> ...


"Looks like" you've got all you need.
We tested DECA long before the new splitters came out without issues.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

paragon said:


> I currently have two HR21-100's with an SWM8 and an SWS4. Everything was purchased/installed in August 2008. Am I missing anything that I would need in order to do it myself?
> 
> 1) 3 DECAs (1 for each HR21, 1 for internet) [DECA1MR01] (3x$39.99=$119.97)
> 2) 1 21V power inserter for internet [PI-21] ($18.89+$4.95 shipping)
> ...


If you let DIRECTV do the install, they will make sure you are 'green labeled' with qualifying equipment. But you may be happy going either way on this.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

paragon said:


> I currently have two HR21-100's with an SWM8 and an SWS4. Everything was purchased/installed in August 2008. Am I missing anything that I would need in order to do it myself?
> 
> 1) 3 DECAs (1 for each HR21, 1 for internet) [DECA1MR01] (3x$39.99=$119.97)
> 2) 1 21V power inserter for internet [PI-21] ($18.89+$4.95 shipping)
> ...


Since you're at the "break even point" for the MRV upgrade, it would seem better long-term to have D* do the installation (and they'll replace the SWS-4... they might even want to replace the SWM8 with a SWM LNB). Presumably, D* will turn on some kind of DECA bit in your account. No one has addressed yet (has D* even thought it through?) what happens when you want to add a receiver after the MRV upgrade completes. Presumably, they will see that you have DECA and send either a DECA-capable receiver or provide a DECA for a non-DECA receiver.

Hopefully, eventually we'll be able to get them to recognize DIY-DECA like they do DIY-SWM (with some effort).


----------



## webby_s (Jan 11, 2008)

dwcolvin said:


> Hopefully, eventually we'll be able to get them to recognize DIY-DECA like they do DIY-SWM (with some effort).


I did a DIY SWMline (and soon DIY SWM16) What does it get me if they recognize it?  :grin:


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

webby_s said:


> I did a DIY SWMline (and soon DIY SWM16) What does it get me if they recognize it?


Long ago in a world far far away....
I had a SWMLNB through the test group and had a tech out who didn't know/bring the needed hardware.
Later I had some engineers out and they told me I'd just upgraded to SWM. I explained I hadn't, but it seemed my account had recently been changed to reflect it.
It's always better to have your account show your system type/features.


----------



## dwcolvin (Oct 4, 2007)

webby_s said:


> I did a DIY SWMline (and soon DIY SWM16) What does it get me if they recognize it?


Since you don't have any SD receivers, probably nothing. If you did, it would ensure you got a SWM-capable receiver if you needed a replacement (all the mpeg4 HD receivers are SWM-capable).

It also avoids confusion when you call for some kind of upgrade. CSRs don't make decisions... they input what you're trying to do, and a computer generates a workorder based on what it _thinks_ you have.


----------



## paragon (Nov 15, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> If you let DIRECTV do the install, they will make sure you are 'green labeled' with qualifying equipment. But you may be happy going either way on this.





dwcolvin said:


> ... they might even want to replace the SWM8 with a SWM LNB).


My biggest fear with letting DIRECTV do the install is that I DON'T want the SWM8 replaced with an SWM LNB. It gives me future expansion capability beyond 8 tuners if I need it, and I also would rather a Slimline5 than the Slimline3 I may get in case I ever want programming that comes off of 110 or 119 (don't some of the SonicTap stations come off those birds?) Though I guess if they gave me a SWM LNB I could keep the old Slimline 5 LNB and SWM8 in case I wanted it in the future.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

paragon said:


> My biggest fear with letting DIRECTV do the install is that I DON'T want the SWM8 replaced with an SWM LNB. It gives me future expansion capability beyond 8 tuners if I need it, and I also would rather a Slimline5 than the Slimline3 I may get in case I ever want programming that comes off of 110 or 119 (don't some of the SonicTap stations come off those birds?) Though I guess if they gave me a SWM LNB I could keep the old Slimline 5 LNB and SWM8 in case I wanted it in the future.


Agree. Slimline5 and external SWM(s) is perfect.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

paragon said:


> My biggest fear with letting DIRECTV do the install is that I DON'T want the SWM8 replaced with an SWM LNB. It gives me future expansion capability beyond 8 tuners if I need it, and I also would rather a Slimline5 than the Slimline3 I may get in case I ever want programming that comes off of 110 or 119 (don't some of the SonicTap stations come off those birds?) Though I guess if they gave me a Slimline3 SWM LNB I could keep the old Slimline 5 LNB and SWM8 in case I wanted it in the future.


So order the DECA install and if the installer wants to swap out your SWiM8 and replace your LNB just cancel the work. Also, if you did let them do their thing and they replaced your SWiM8 and LNB if you needed ordered then 8 tuners from DirecTV or ordered a package that needed 110 and/or 119 then they would come out and install whatever was necessary to get the service you ordered or install the hardware.


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

tfederov said:


> (5) HR2x DECA adapters x $40 = $200
> (1) SWM16 x $349 = $349
> (1) PI x $18.89 = $18.89
> 
> I'm up to already $560 for a DIY project if I go through Solid Signal.


makes me glad that I spent the $60 on a 1000 feet of CAT6 on eBay last year and spent a couple of weekends fishing walls, etc.. My total cost in the end (connectors, wire, wall plates, patch cables, etc) was under $200. A far cry from the $600+ I would need to spend for DECA (through Solid Signal)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

fluffybear said:


> makes me glad that I spent the $60 on a 1000 feet of CAT6 on eBay last year and spent a couple of weekends fishing walls, etc.. My total cost in the end (connectors, wire, wall plates, patch cables, etc) was under $200. A far cry from the $600+ I would need to spend for DECA (through Solid Signal)


Or better yet...

...follow the direction that Doug Brott and others have been saying for months now, and accept the $99 + $49 equipment and install offered from DirecTV themselves. Much less expensive and easy.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Doug Brott said:


> Also will need some Band Stop Filters for the HR20-100s or non-DECA receivers:
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...p-Filter-(BSFR01)&c=Satellite Components&sku=


I'm confused ..... Why not for HR20-700's ?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> I'm confused ..... Why not for HR20-700's ?


There is a difference between the HR20-700 & -100.
The -100 needs a different connection setup to power the DECA [splitter, connected to SAT #2, & the bandstop filter].
All the other receivers only use SAT #1.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I ordered a DECA from Solid Signal on Monday. The website says "usually ships same day", but my order still shows up as "in process". Hopefully it will ship soon.

Edit: I got a confirmation email this afternoon saying it had been shipped Tuesday from Ontario, CA and would arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

bobnielsen said:


> I ordered a DECA from Solid Signal on Monday. The website says "usually ships same day", but my order still shows up as "in process". Hopefully it will ship soon.
> 
> Edit: I got a confirmation email this afternoon saying it had been shipped Tuesday from Ontario, CA and would arrive tomorrow.


Ah man!

I ordered mine on Yesterday (5-12) and they shipped out today from Michigan. They won't arrive until the 19th. 

Too bad they couldn't have come from California like yours. Ah well, I got something exciting to look forward to next week!


----------



## rsblaski (Jul 6, 2003)

HoTat2 said:


> Sorry if this has been officially noted earlier and I'm not up to date but is it confirmed that the DirecTV MRV upgrade offer for $148.00 does not involve a recommitment?


I was told I would have an additional commitment, but to me it really doesn't matter. The only alternative I have where I live is Dish. Since Dish doesn't have locals in HD, it is not really practical for me. Another thing is that I recently upgraded an SD dvr to another HD dvr so an extension would only mean another two weeks beyond the last extension.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Go Beavs said:


> Ah man!
> 
> I ordered mine on Yesterday (5-12) and they shipped out today from Michigan. They won't arrive until the 19th.
> 
> Too bad they couldn't have come from California like yours. Ah well, I got something exciting to look forward to next week!


Strange, since mine was actually routed through Portland to Seattle and then Bremerton.

It's on the delivery truck now!

My kitchen faucet broke a month ago and I ordered a replacement part and got a 5-7 day delivery estimate. I paid extra (more than the part cost) for overnight delivery and it came from WA (the company is located in the Midwest, I think). The UPS status showed it on the truck the next day but then it returned to the Seattle depot, shipped from there to Bremerton and was delivered the following day.


----------



## Go Beavs (Nov 18, 2008)

bobnielsen said:


> Strange, since mine was actually routed through Portland to Seattle and then Bremerton.
> 
> It's on the delivery truck now!


The truck drove right through my town... Too bad it couldn't have stopped by my place 1st... You could have waited another week right?


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

Go Beavs said:


> The truck drove right through my town... Too bad it couldn't have stopped by my place 1st... You could have waited another week right?


I ordered mine earlier than you did and perhaps their Ontario warehouse ran out.

It just arrived and took all of a minute to install (no need to turn off the HR21). It is the model with the green label.


----------

